# "Lite Catch" needs a new home.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like the deal is going through and "Lite Catch" is being replaced after a 16 year run. She has been a great boat and i really hate to see her go. We are moving up and she will be for sale soon.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! didn't think you would do it to her.....the new must have a really big tower or at least plan for one


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

pics


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the new ride!

Mike


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll try a few pics.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

What is she and how much?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

1968 Concorde 33 ft. 12 ft. beam. Twin Cummins 260 hp diesels bored out .020 over. 8 KW Kohler genset. New 3 side enclosure installed along with custom instrument boxes in March. 25,000.00 obo.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

be sure to let us know about the new ride too...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

1984 Topaz 36. She has a 13 ft. beam. Twin caterpillar 320 hp with Twin Disc's gears.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Topaz*



LITECATCH said:


> 1984 Topaz 36. She has a 13 ft. beam. Twin caterpillar 320 hp with Twin Disc's gears.


 
Hi Scott and congrats. If She rides and performs as well as Chuck Godwin's 32 you will fall in love. When you get some pics of the new one please post. If I can help in any way give me a call.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

some pics of 1984 topaz 36' but not THE topaz...
congrats scott:thumbup:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

They do have sexy lines!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

there is no way Scott would have one with a tower that low 

congrats man, I hope your deal goes through and she's good to you and Tobbe


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a shot of the "new" ride.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So does Lite Catch come with the GPS + numbers...... :laughing:

Good luck on the sale and the new ride looks very nice. Congrats!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"Lite Catch" will come with a gps! Just no #'s.
A few more shots of the soon to be "Lite Catch"


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Well those didn't work.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks awesome, any plans for extending the tower?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll try again.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres the last of the pictures.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice Scott, Congrats!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll have to see how high it actually is before i make a call on a new tower or not. The lower tower will be a NICE change on those rough days cobia fishing!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

My truck driver just called and is going to the boat to start measuring the height for the trailer. He can't haul it down here till July 15th. Bummer! Oh well, it will get here soon.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking boat Scott, I really do like those lines.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Great looking boat Scott, I really do like those lines.


was thinking the same thing mike...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like we have shipping problems. Killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

That is one fine looking boat Scott. Really makes me miss being on the water.
Congratulations.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

so, quick question, does going from a 33 to a 36 make a big difference besides maybe what accessories that boat has?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Its also a foot wider. I was ready to try an express fish. We are going to rig this boat for rig charters and deep dropping.


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

I just gotta get rid of the EX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Great lines:good looking boat-congrats.If you need me to christen it for you I got suntan oil and some bottled beer?:thumbup:What are ya'll up to this 4'th?Having a motor dropped in today and need to sea trial before I make an offshore run.Randy


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Think we are going to run out about 6 miles in the morning and catch a quick limit of snapper. Other than that we don't really have any plans. Tobbe wants to go to the awards for the billfish tourny, they are giving a stainless steel sailfish as one of the prizes. That is on Sunday.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

a whole lotta boat, for sure. Wish the price of gas was better, for us all. Looks like a stable and comfortable rig, with lots of torque and power. Good Fishin' Scott!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats, nice looking rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat Scott... That's awesome!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope you end up as happy with your Topaz as we are with ours. They are true battle wagons


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Topaz's are fish killing machines! I've fished a few of them, they are solid, and I love the "classic" lines. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice replacement Scott:thumbup: !!! Welcome to the TOPAZ CLUB :notworthy:
Call me, I have some ideas for your two (2) boat issue !!! 982-7092.


SPIKE,

37 TOPAZ "OBSESSION"


----------

